# favorite EVSE?



## socko (Sep 21, 2008)

I need to purchase EVSE(s) residential "charging station(s)" for myself and others. (mostly for conversions, not that that matters) 

What have you been using? Are you happy with it?

requirements:
minimal 30A (although more is more!)
minimal 20ft of cord
timer would be nice
appropriate safety measures (UL approved, GFI, etc.)


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

I was going to say SPX because it is what I have but I now see after going back that the price has risen by quite a bit. Bummer but I do have to say it has been trouble free since I have owned it. The other one I purchased and received after 9 months was garbage. Looks great and sometimes works. 

These are just smart outlet charge cords for your car. No timers. No chargers. The EVSE is not a charger. 

My SPX can be set up as a permanent mount EVSE or it can be used as a portable unit to take with you on a long trip. I have it set up as a portable unit and have a rather long extension that I put together for the wall end. It comes with a rather short plug. I purchased a rather long but very very heavy duty cord and installed that instead so it could reach from the garage to my car in the car port. Works great. If needed I can take it with me if I know my destination has a 240 outlet. Mine is connected to a 240 range style 60 amp outlet. Never an issue to date. It is very rugged and has handled our environment with no problem and even gotten wet and still no issues. 

https://homecharging.spx.com/portal/Display.aspx?id=11&menu=8


----------



## socko (Sep 21, 2008)

onegreenev said:


> The other one I purchased and received after 9 months was garbage. Looks great and sometimes works.
> 
> These are just smart outlet charge cords for your car. No timers. No chargers. The EVSE is not a charger.



THanks for the insight! Hadn't heard of that one. I'm actually using the Nissan version of that right now. I'm seeking a more permanent, maybe wall-mounted unit now. Pretty much identical. Works every time.

Which EVSE was garbage? I want to avoid that one! Yes, I know they're not chargers (thus the quotes) but some do contain timers which is cool for off-peak charging and I also prefer my conversion to finish up in the morning when I'm awake and a timer can help with that. 

cheers,
Brandon

edit: i see the SPX is 24-amp while the upgraded Nissan unit says 16A ( up to 20A?). Yours is way better.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

socko said:


> What have you been using? Are you happy with it?


Here's mine: 










Eaton brand commercial quality suitable for outdoor installation. Probably more than I need but was part of a deal. I was able to do my own install. Been using it daily (actually nightly) for 3 months and very happy with it. Built like a tank. More capability for control and communication than I have been able to take advantage of, but works just fine at the basic level. Notice the kWh meter. $40 off eBay and records energy since day one. Really nice for calculation portion of electric bill and kWh/mile.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Stay far far away from EV-Charge America. Took me 9 months to finally get a piece of crap EVSE. Works sorta sometimes. Stay away.


----------



## geosynch (Oct 30, 2012)

I have a CoulombTech CT-500 and am quite happy with it. My only complaint is that it is wired to the wall....

I have been looking for something portable and found the SPX unit and was considering purchasing one until I found this:

http://charge-amps.com/um-evse

It is Swedish, and certified only for EU use and has a continental 220V plug. There is no reason it wouldn't work in the US with the right adapter. I'm thinking about getting one, but haven't yet.

Would love to hear from anyone who has one, though.

There are some SPX units that just went up on eBay. I don't know anything about the seller. I _had _been waiting for the SPX unit for a decent price and was trolling eBay and had a saved search. The price for SPX unit on eBay isn't anything to get excited about.

I will probably spring for the Swedish unit in the springtime when I plan to do a road trip.

geosynch


----------

